# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Who should we get to run for President in 2012?

## aspiringconstitutionalist

Just for fun...

Which one of these libertarian friendly names should we draft into the 2012 Presidential primaries?  Why?

PS (If "Other," specify in a post)

----------


## Perry

Ron Paul...and it's 2011.

----------


## mport1

I don't want any libertarian _friendly_ candidates.  I wan't a libertarian candidate.  Unfortunately there isn't a good one out there that I can think of.

----------


## Kotin

I like Gary Johnson

----------


## votefreedomfirst

Former New Mexico Governor Gary Johnson would be my ideal candidate because (1) he is involved in the liberty/RP movement (2) he has a proven track record of implementing a libertarian agenda and (3) he has executive experience, which despite the anomoly that is 2008, is normally a prerequisite for a serious White House run.

----------


## Kade

Why are these all mostly the party that has crippled this country?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Ron Paul!

----------


## qh4dotcom

Why isn't Ron Paul on the list? And how about BJ Lawson?

I voted for Jeff Flake

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Why isn't Ron Paul on the list?


Because this poll is under the assumption that Ron Paul is not going to run for President again in 2012.  I knew if I put in Ron Paul, everybody would vote for him and the poll wouldn't pit the various alternative candidates against each other, but against Ron Paul.  And you can't compete with Ron Paul.




> And how about BJ Lawson?


We're still not sure that he's going to win his general election, and this poll is only people who have been elected to major office before.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Why are these all mostly the party that has crippled this country?


Lol, and the Democrats haven't?

As soon as the Democrats put a _real_ anti-war, pro-free market, pro-sound money, pro-personal liberty politician into office, I'll consider voting for a (D).  Maybe Bob Conley can be the first.

----------


## Kade

> Lol, and the Democrats haven't?
> 
> As soon as the Democrats put a _real_ anti-war, pro-free market, pro-sound money, pro-personal liberty politician into office, I'll consider voting for a (D).  Maybe Bob Conley can be the first.


At this point, I would certainly vote for a pro-liberty, pro-sound money, anti-war, and pro-ending subsidies Democrat over every other Republican, with the exception of RP.

One Republican voted against FISA... one.

There are no pro-personal liberty Republicans... period.  They are a corrupt, fascist, absent-minded, theocratic party. So many of you are willing to give away your personal liberty for the promise of economic liberty, that, giving the last eight years, isn't a god damned reality.

Blind fools.

----------


## Dorfsmith

What can you tell me about Jeff Flake? I got a letter from him a few weeks ago asking for money. He didn't talk much about where he stands but what he did say sounded great. What's his voting record like?

----------


## surf

i voted Johnson, but i get the feeling he wouldn't even consider it. Same for Jesse Ventura.

----------


## MRoCkEd

2010 we all start writing letters asking ron paul to announce his candidacy for 2012

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> What can you tell me about Jeff Flake? I got a letter from him a few weeks ago asking for money. He didn't talk much about where he stands but what he did say sounded great. What's his voting record like?


Jeff Flake is pro-life, anti-affirmative action, pro-Second Amendment, anti-socialized health care, pro-privatizing Social Security, pro-education choice, anti-tax, anti-War on Drugs, wants to permanently abolish the draft, and is a recent convert to the anti-war cause.

Unfortunately, he supports a Constitutional amendment to ban gay marriage (hey, at least he supports actually amending the Constitution instead of just running roughshod over it), he's got a slightly mixed record (but mostly good) on immigration, and he voted for the Patriot Act (not sure what his current stance on it is--he's been moving quickly toward the libertarian position on war and civil liberties issues recently, so he might have changed).

Hey, there's only one Ron Paul. :P

----------


## ItsTime

it really depends who wins this time around.

----------


## Chiznaddy

Rand Paul 2012!

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Jeff Flake is pro-life, anti-affirmative action, pro-Second Amendment, anti-socialized health care, pro-privatizing Social Security, pro-education choice, anti-tax, anti-War on Drugs, wants to permanently abolish the draft, and is a recent convert to the anti-war cause.


You forgot the main reason I voted for him...he's got one of the best records for opposing wasteful government spending

----------


## Ron Paul Vermont

Yeah where is Ron Paul on this list? He is still running strong!

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> You forgot the main reason I voted for him...he's got one of the best records for opposing wasteful government spending


You're right, he's good on that front as well.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

For anyone that's curious, I cast my vote for Gov. Gary Johnson.  I think he's got a good mixture of executive experience, electability, AND philosophical integrity.  I could see myself supporting any of these other candidates though, and, of course, if Ron Paul decided to run again in 2012, he'd have my vote straightaway.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Mark Sanford!

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Mark Sanford!


I'm surprised Sanford has gotten so few votes.  He was pretty much the Revolution's hands-down favorite for Ron Paul's Vice President during the primary campaign season.

----------


## malkusm

Sanford's attendance at the Bilderberg's latest meeting has turned a lot of people off to him. I for one, never heard his explanation of that. He's got a decent voting record though, and if he ran I'd check him out further.

With that said, I voted for Gary Johnson. I'm glad someone compiled these names together though, it's good to see that we have some (potentially) solid candidates for a future run.

----------


## Austin

Sanford was defending McCain on television not too long ago.

Well, he attempted to, lol.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Jeff Flake is pro-life, anti-affirmative action, pro-Second Amendment, anti-socialized health care, pro-privatizing Social Security, pro-education choice, anti-tax, anti-War on Drugs, wants to permanently abolish the draft, and is a recent convert to the anti-war cause.
> 
> Unfortunately, he supports a Constitutional amendment to ban gay marriage (hey, at least he supports actually amending the Constitution instead of just running roughshod over it), he's got a slightly mixed record (but mostly good) on immigration, and he voted for the Patriot Act (not sure what his current stance on it is--he's been moving quickly toward the libertarian position on war and civil liberties issues recently, so he might have changed).
> 
> Hey, there's only one Ron Paul. :P



Cool, thanks   He's not in my district but if he was it would be tough to vote for him on the Patriot Act and gay marriage issues.  At least he's better than any of the Republican choices I have

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Sanford was defending McCain on television not too long ago.
> 
> Well, he attempted to, lol.


Yeah, Sanford was a McCain guy back in 2000.  He pissed McCain off this year by not endorsing him, but Sanford's been gradually coming back into McCain's corner (unfortunately).

----------


## hypnagogue

> Why are these all mostly the party that has crippled this country?


 Suggest some Democrat candidates. Critique the candidates listed. Don't be so partisan.

----------


## eric_cartman

Peter schiff !

----------


## Flirple

Judge Andrew Napolitano of course.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Judge Andrew Napolitano of course.


I was just reading Constitutional Chaos again. I would vote for Napolitano.

----------


## yongrel

Ask me in 2011.

----------


## SeanEdwards

Stephen Colbert

----------


## Dary

Which ones would the RNC approve?

----------


## Kludge

J o h n ___ S t o s s e l !!!

----------


## malkusm

> J o h n ___ S t o s s e l !!!


Ok seriously what is that pic on the far right?

----------


## Kludge

> Ok seriously what is that pic on the far right?


Idunno... The new chat software puts pictures together so it changes with the screen. Are you talking of Stossel-Messiah or Stossel-"WTF you want in mah pool, bii-aatch?!"

----------


## malkusm

> Stossel-"WTF you want in mah pool, bii-aatch?!"


This one.

----------


## Cowlesy

Ya know, I listened to Ventura's entire clip with Hannity, and if he ran in 2012 I would donate the max possible to his campaign.

That being said, after hearing his talk, I would imagine there will be something to stop him from running in 2012 (whether it is his conscience or something else).

He's extremely convincing on the TV and will definitely freak out the establishment.

I'd love him to be President because I could picture him turning everything inside-out and upside-down and not caring who he pissed off.  Since he's pro-Constitution, pro-civil liberty and anti-war, I'd be okay with whatever goof-ups he made --- it certainly would be refreshing from the d-bags we get year-after-year right now.

Ventura 2012.  Napolitano for VP.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

No votes for Rep. Walter B. Jones, the only sitting Congressman to endorse Ron Paul during the primaries!?

----------


## Conza88

Why the $#@! is Ron Paul not on there?
Reagan was in office til 76.

Ron Paul looks 55 ffs. Put him up there now...

----------


## RickyJ

RON PAUL! How dare you not make him an option.

----------


## Oyate

NOT JEFF FLAKE. Trust me, I'm an Arizonan. You SO do not want that guy.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

bump

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

So, by the looks of this poll, are we angling for a Ventura-Johnson '12 ticket?  (assuming Ron Paul does not run again)

----------


## acptulsa

> Why are these all mostly the party that has crippled this country?


Party party effing party!  Show me a good classical conservative with the Constitution foremost on their mind, and I'll not care if they call themselves a card-carrying commie bastard.  I'll wonder why, but I'll get over it.

----------


## acptulsa

> NOT JEFF FLAKE. Trust me, I'm an Arizonan. You SO do not want that guy.


Coburn has his moments, but look at the whole package and you'll put him in the Flake category, too.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Party party effing party!  Show me a good classical conservative with the Constitution foremost on their mind, and I'll not care if they call themselves a card-carrying commie bastard.  I'll wonder why, but I'll get over it.


Ha!  I came across this the other day: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libertarian_socialism

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Coburn has his moments, but look at the whole package and you'll put him in the Flake category, too.


Coburn's definitely not a strict constitutionalist, but he's pretty damn good on spending and he recently converted to the anti-war cause.

----------


## JK/SEA

I know this guy that no one seems to know who would be perfect.

----------


## acptulsa

> Ha!  I came across this the other day: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libertarian_socialism


Well, I just read the whole introductory paragraph and it still looks like an oxymoron to me.  Wtf?!  Why stop there?  Why not just invent totalitarian anarchy?

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> I know this guy that no one seems to know who would be perfect.


Who?

----------


## acptulsa

> Coburn's definitely not a strict constitutionalist, but he's pretty damn good on spending and he recently converted to the anti-war cause.


Oh, I'm not complaining about him pandering to us one bit--especially since he's doing a pretty good job.  It will just be quite some time--and a lot of good votes--before I'm the least bit ready to vote for him for president.

----------


## Feenix566

I'll vote for anybody who can stop the expansion of government and balance the budget. I don't care what party they're from.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Who?


What?

By the way, i like the Thomas Paine quote.

Just kidding with you all. My choice is RON PAUL...

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Urgh.  I just read this on Jesse Ventura's issue positions.  I was liking Ventura after his H&C interview, but after reading where he actually stands on the issues, I don't think I'm going to be supporting him in '12.

http://www.ontheissues.org/Jesse_Ventura.htm

I'm going to hold out and hope for a Gary Johnson run.

----------


## mediahasyou

Ventura.  He has administrative expierience.  He's won.  He's a wrestler.  The media will eat him up, just like the minnesota media did.

----------


## misericordia

Schiff schiff schiff schiff schiff peter schiff

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Schiff schiff schiff schiff schiff peter schiff


As a businessman with no political or elective experience, do you really think he's ready to run for or be President??

----------


## nate895

> Why stop there?  Why not just invent totalitarian anarchy?


Totalitarian anarchy is much less contradictory than libertarian socialism. In an anarchist society, protection agencies would enforce their own laws, and if there enough people with enough money then they could ban anything they want to.

----------


## weslinder

> Coburn has his moments, but look at the whole package and you'll put him in the Flake category, too.


Coburn's not a strict constitutionalist, but he's consistent, and he's been the our best advocate of transparency on the Hill.  In my mind, Coburn and Bob Corker are our two best current Senate Critters.

----------


## acptulsa

> Coburn's not a strict constitutionalist, but he's consistent, and he's been the our best advocate of transparency on the Hill.  In my mind, Coburn and Bob Corker are our two best current Senate Critters.


I hope you never have cause to damn _me_ with such faint praise!

----------


## torchbearer

Mike Gravel ran at 76. So can Ron.
Ron Paul 2012.

----------


## weslinder

> I hope you never have cause to damn _me_ with such faint praise!


acptulsa is one of the best Okies I know.

----------


## Unspun

> Why are these all mostly the party that has crippled this country?


I don't see a Democrat on the list...

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Mike Gravel ran at 76. So can Ron.
> Ron Paul 2012.


he can.. but will he?
he'd need a lot of convincing

----------


## acptulsa

> acptulsa is one of the best Okies I know.

----------


## eric_cartman

> As a businessman with no political or elective experience, do you really think he's ready to run for or be President??


Peter Schiff understands the proper roll of government.  He would say and do virtually everything that ron paul would do.  he has a very good understanding of economics and i think that is the most important skill to have.  his lack of political experience could be a good thing.  i trust him.  i think he is an honest, hard working man... and he would be up to the challenge of putting the country back on sound footing.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Peter Schiff understands the proper roll of government.


Proper Roll of Government =

----------


## nbhadja

> Why are these all mostly the party that has crippled this country?


Newsflash, the Dems are just as bad as the republicans. Both have equally crippled America.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Peter Schiff understands the proper roll of government.  He would say and do virtually everything that ron paul would do.  he has a very good understanding of economics and i think that is the most important skill to have.  his lack of political experience could be a good thing.  i trust him.  i think he is an honest, hard working man... and he would be up to the challenge of putting the country back on sound footing.


Oh, I'm not questioning whether he would make a good President.  I think he would.  I just don't think he's the most electable person to run for office.  He should run for a smaller office first.  He'd make an awesome Congressman or Senator or Governor.

----------


## nbhadja

> At this point, I would certainly vote for a pro-liberty, pro-sound money, anti-war, and pro-ending subsidies Democrat over every other Republican, with the exception of RP.
> 
> One Republican voted against FISA... one.
> 
> There are no pro-personal liberty Republicans... period.  They are a corrupt, fascist, absent-minded, theocratic party. So many of you are willing to give away your personal liberty for the promise of economic liberty, that, giving the last eight years, isn't a god damned reality.
> 
> Blind fools.


Bush recently asked for 100 billion in more funding for Iraq, the Dem congress gave him 162 billion dollars.

Both parties are full of trash.

There is little difference between the Dem and Rep party.

The Rep party stands for big government these days, and of course the Dem party is for big gov like always, and look where it as got us.

----------


## Knightskye

> Ron Paul...and it's 2011.


Ron Paul 2007! 

You vote in 2012.

I'm leaning toward Coburn.  But I'd like more information on how he stands on civil liberties and whether he's changed them after voting to reauthorize the Patriot Act.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

bump

----------


## Kludge

> J o h n ___ S t o s s e l !!!



Bump

----------


## brandon

> So many of you are willing to give away your personal liberty for the promise of economic liberty, that, giving the last eight years, isn't a god damned reality.


And the opposite could be said of the democrats.

The truth is, you can't have one without the other. As Ron Paul has said, there is only one type of freedom.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Bump


That third picture scares the crap out of me.

----------


## TastyWheat

I won't officially register my vote because I don't know a lot of those people.  Off hand I'd say Jesse Ventura.  He has a pretty prestigious military career, he doesn't play party politics, he's a pretty intimidating figure, he's got plenty of name recognition, and he's out to help American and not himself.  Better him than Arnold Schwarzenegger, and they're going to try someday, I know they will.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Better him than Arnold Schwarzenegger, and they're going to try someday, I know they will.


Not unless the Constitution is amended anytime soon.

----------


## Nate SY

I went with Gary Johnson, but Jesse Ventura is fairly close behind.

----------


## hypnagogue

I get that Stossel has his head in the right place, but I've never really gotten a leadership vibe from him. Admittedly, his anchor position is hardly the proper showcase, and that's all I know of him. Does anyone have examples of him outside of his professional role? Particularly any speeches or causes he's been involved in.

----------


## Kludge

*John Stossel Talks About Being a Libertarian
Stossel Interviews FSP Founder
*

----------


## speciallyblend

anyone who isn't a dam  scumy republican

----------


## Bryan

I'm thinking this would be a good excuse to have a straw poll every six months or so, starting in '09 -- send two people head to head or something and keep doing them.

----------


## Flirple

Stossel is of course absolutely fantastic but unfortunately I've heard him state unequivocally (speaking to the Heartland Institute) that he would never run for any office. 

Judge Napolitano is a former Judge and has a built in audience of red staters that watch Fox News that are at least very tolerant of him because of his personality. 

Oh how sweet would it be to steal one of Fox News' own. They would have a much harder time smearing him then they did with RP.

----------


## Kade

> And the opposite could be said of the democrats.
> 
> The truth is, you can't have one without the other. As Ron Paul has said, there is only one type of freedom.


Look, I don't disagree. 

But the situation is this right now...

Democrats:   Personal Liberty,   Economic Tyranny. 

Republicans: Personal Tyranny, Economic Tyranny.

"One of these things is not like the other... "

----------


## Kludge

> Democrats:   Personal Liberty


How so? 

Many Republicans still stick to limiting government to local/state levels, allowing choice in healthcare, education, and insurance and some even oppose Nanny State policies.

Many Democrats seek to end the "War on Drugs" and the "War on Terror", unless it's Israel or some impoverished region in Africa.

I'd prefer the former.

----------


## acptulsa

I must confess to being distressed.  Here we are on a forum dedicated to the not so charismatic but brilliant Dr. Paul, which gave me hope.  And yet, here's _this_ crowd turning their noses up at such great choices as Johnson and going for a charismatic, muscular and famous but brain dead celebrity.  *sigh*  Let's turn the nation into California...

----------


## Kludge

> I must confess to being distressed.  Here we are on a forum dedicated to the not so charismatic but brilliant Dr. Paul, which gave me hope.  And yet, here's _this_ crowd turning their noses up at such great choices as Johnson and going for a charismatic, muscular and famous but brain dead celebrity.  *sigh*  Let's turn the nation into California...


IIRC, Obama beat Clinton.


Principles are nice in a third party where its duty is only to promote its ideology, but if we're running another candidate in the GOP - I'd like us to run someone who can unify, compromise, and ultimately win.

----------


## Kade

> How so? 
> 
> Many Republicans still stick to limiting government to local/state levels, allowing choice in healthcare, education, and insurance and some even oppose Nanny State policies.
> 
> Many Democrats seek to end the "War on Drugs" and the "War on Terror", unless it's Israel or some impoverished region in Africa.
> 
> I'd prefer the former.


Healthcare, education, and insurance are not issues of personal liberty. Both parties fail in my opinion in regards to those issues.

As far as privacy, speech, legal rights, and religious expression, etc... The GOP is a cartel of systemic abuse.

----------


## acptulsa

> The GOP is a cartel of systemic abuse.


True.  The Democratic Party, meanwhile, is an all-encompassing, completely enveloping glacier slowly creeping in to freeze out all hope.  It's an effective tag team they're throwing at us.

----------


## Kludge

> Healthcare, education, and insurance are not issues of personal liberty. Both parties fail in my opinion in regards to those issues.
> 
> As far as privacy, speech, legal rights, and religious expression, etc... The GOP is a cartel of systemic abuse.


I suppose it's our experience with local/state representatives... The GOP members where I am are mostly level-headed conservatives whereas the Democratic Party has continually abused and manipulated the law while trying to aspire to social engineers.

----------


## AutoDas

> Healthcare, education, and insurance are not issues of personal liberty. Both parties fail in my opinion in regards to those issues.


And they aren't rights. What's you're point?

----------


## Kludge

> And they aren't rights. What's you're point?


I was wrong in calling them issues of personal liberty. I believe that you can't have personal liberty without economic liberty - but he was talking specifically of the collective of issues that are considered "personal" as opposed to "economic" by Nolan.

Nitpicking is the most effective way to argue because the first rule of arguing is that if your opponent loses, you win.

----------


## Kade

> I suppose it's our experience with local/state representatives... The GOP members where I am are mostly level-headed conservatives whereas the Democratic Party has continually abused and manipulated the law while trying to aspire to social engineers.


Here too... I would support GOP candidates in my state.

On a national level, it has been the GOP that has abused privacy, internet neutrality, has made moral legislation regarding abortion, pornography, drugs, gambling...

These issues are the heart of the matter.. if my State can't decide for itself because a Big Daddy Republican Congress won't let it, how is that a matter of personal freedom?

Not to mention the abuse of the Department of Justice... open your eyes people, you always tell others to the same... it's your turn. You might being gaining ground towards corporate fascism, but you are losing your basic rights and entering into a police state.

----------


## BarryDonegan

im torn between the NM gov and jesse ventura.  the nm gov would be better, but Ventura would have a better shot of winning in todays Paris Hilton, Britney Spears society.  Ventura could turn the medias desire for a circus against them.

----------


## mello

I'd like to see Rand Paul run. He's like the turbo version of his father without the old newsletter baggage that his father had to deal with.
For his Vice President I'd go with Judge Napolitano.

----------


## Paulfan05

Jesse

----------


## hypnagogue

I think we really need to get away from this notion of "personal" and "economic" liberties. You're either free to make your own decisions or you're not. The two overlap more than stand apart.

You need only look at the examples cited in this thread; education, healthcare, and insurance. It is an individual's prerogative to choose what type of healthcare they wish to have. If that's strange homeopathic medicine or modern pharmaceuticals, that's entirely their decision, and they shouldn't be coerced through tax breaks or regulatory hurdles to choose one over the other. Insurance is a related topic. By mandating the kinds of coverage that an insurance company must offer you invariably increase the costs for everyone and deny individuals their right to make their own decisions regarding the risks they face and the kinds of coverage they need. Education is the same. An individual must be allowed to choose what they need to know and how much it's worth to them. 

The only difficulty in applying the principle of individual liberty is the case of children. A child is not the property of the parent, and a parent does have immutable responsibilities for their children. It's a very thorny issue.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

bump

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

bump!

----------


## cska80

Ventura thinks I'm a racist because I don't like illegal aliens so that's a no go for me on him.

----------


## Kludge

> Ventura thinks I'm a racist because I don't like illegal aliens so that's a no go for me on him.


???

----------


## cska80

He said basically that in a few interviews, specifically on the Alex Jones show. He said I'm scared of 'the brown man' and I should love illegals because they do jobs I'd never do.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

delete

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> He said basically that in a few interviews, specifically on the Alex Jones show. He said I'm scared of 'the brown man' and I should love illegals because they do jobs I'd never do.


Blech.  Sometimes I get the feeling Ventura is a liberal who's trying so hard to be a libertarian, but still can't shake some of his liberal views.

----------


## DeadtoSin

I don't think I could support Ventura. I'd like a more humble man that resembled Ron Paul in that respect. B.J. Lawson doesn't have enough experience, but I'd like to see him as President one day. He reminds me of a young Ron Paul.

----------


## eok321

If McLame wins a rigged election this year.  That means Ron would have to go independant in 2012--correct?

----------


## hopeforamerica

Edit...my mistake

----------


## Flash

I wish Bob Barr would join the Republican Party after this election.

----------


## Hangly Man

Ventura can get things done.  I would love to have him as my president.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Ventura, hands down.

----------


## Flash

I Don't trust Sanford anymore. Another thread showed him on the BilderBerg 2008 guest list.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

If Paul doesn't run, I like Ventura-Johnson in '12. If some of the congressional Ron Paul candidates win, they're also possibilities.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

None of the following for sure!

Sponsor of HR 1955 Domestic Radicalization and Homegrown Terrorism Bill:

Rep. Jane Harman [D-CA]

Cosponsors:

Rep. Christopher Carney [D-PA]
Del. Donna Christensen [D-VI]
Rep. Yvette Clarke [D-NY]
Rep. Charles Dent [R-PA]
Rep. Norman Dicks [D-WA]
Rep. Al Green [D-TX]
Rep. James Langevin [D-RI]
Rep. Zoe Lofgren [D-CA]
Rep. Nita Lowey [D-NY]
Rep. Daniel Lungren [R-CA]
Rep. Ed Perlmutter [D-CO]
Rep. Ted Poe [R-TX]
Rep. Dave Reichert [R-WA]
Rep. Bennie Thompson [D-MS]

Aye votes:

Young, Donald [R]    AK-0
Bonner, Jo [R]       AL-1
Everett, Terry [R]   AL-2
Rogers, Michael [R]  AL-3
Aderholt, Robert [R] AL-4
Bachus, Spencer [R]  AL-6
Boozman, John [R]    AR-3
Renzi, Rick [R]      AZ-1
Franks, Trent [R]    AZ-2
Shadegg, John [R]    AZ-3
Radanovich, George [R]      CA-19
Herger, Walter [R]   CA-2
Nunes, Devin [R]     CA-21
McCarthy, Kevin [R]  CA-22
Gallegly, Elton [R]  CA-24
Dreier, David [R]    CA-26
Lungren, Daniel [R]  CA-3
Doolittle, John [R]  CA-4
Royce, Edward [R]    CA-40
Lewis, Jerry [R]     CA-41
Miller, Gary [R]     CA-42
Calvert, Ken [R]     CA-44
Bono Mack, Mary [R]  CA-45
Campbell, John [R]   CA-48
Musgrave, Marilyn [R]       CO-4
Lamborn, Doug [R]    CO-5
Tancredo, Thomas [R] CO-6
Shays, Christopher [R]      CT-4
Castle, Michael [R]  DE-0
Miller, Jeff [R]     FL-1
Young, C. W. [R]     FL-10
Putnam, Adam [R]     FL-12
Buchanan, Vern [R]   FL-13
Mack, Connie [R]     FL-14
Weldon, David [R]    FL-15
Ros-Lehtinen, Ileana [R]    FL-18
Diaz-Balart, Lincoln [R]    FL-21
Diaz-Balart, Mario [R]      FL-25
Crenshaw, Ander [R]  FL-4
Brown-Waite, Virginia [R]   FL-5
Stearns, Clifford [R]       FL-6
Mica, John [R]       FL-7
Keller, Ric [R]      FL-8
Bilirakis, Gus [R]   FL-9
Kingston, Jack [R]   GA-1
Broun, Paul [R]      GA-10
Gingrey, John [R]    GA-11
Westmoreland, Lynn [R]      GA-3
Price, Tom [R]       GA-6
Linder, John [R]     GA-7
Deal, Nathan [R]     GA-9
Latham, Thomas [R]   IA-4
King, Steve [R]      IA-5
Sali, Bill [R]       ID-1
Simpson, Michael [R] ID-2
Kirk, Mark [R]       IL-10
Weller, Gerald [R]   IL-11
Biggert, Judy [R]    IL-13
Hastert, J. [R]      IL-14
Johnson, Timothy [R] IL-15
Manzullo, Donald [R] IL-16
LaHood, Ray [R]      IL-18
Shimkus, John [R]    IL-19
Roskam, Peter [R]    IL-6
Souder, Mark [R]     IN-3
Buyer, Stephen [R]   IN-4
Burton, Dan [R]      IN-5
Pence, Mike [R]      IN-6
Moran, Jerry [R]     KS-1
Tiahrt, Todd [R]     KS-4
Whitfield, Edward [R]       KY-1
Lewis, Ron [R]       KY-2
Davis, Geoff [R]     KY-4
Rogers, Harold [R]   KY-5
McCrery, James [R]   LA-4
Alexander, Rodney [R]       LA-5
Baker, Richard [R]   LA-6
Boustany, Charles [R]       LA-7
Gilchrest, Wayne [R] MD-1
Bartlett, Roscoe [R] MD-6
Miller, Candice [R]  MI-10
McCotter, Thaddeus [R]      MI-11
Hoekstra, Peter [R]  MI-2
Ehlers, Vernon [R]   MI-3
Camp, David [R]      MI-4
Upton, Frederick [R] MI-6
Walberg, Timothy [R] MI-7
Rogers, Michael [R]  MI-8
Knollenberg, Joseph [R]     MI-9
Kline, John [R]      MN-2
Ramstad, James [R]   MN-3
Bachmann, Michele [R]       MN-6
Akin, W. [R]  MO-2
Graves, Samuel [R]   MO-6
Blunt, Roy [R]       MO-7
Emerson, Jo Ann [R]  MO-8
Hulshof, Kenny [R]   MO-9
Wicker, Roger [R]    MS-1
Pickering, Charles [R]      MS-3
Rehberg, Dennis [R]  MT-0
Mchenry, Patrick [R] NC-10
Jones, Walter [R]    NC-3
Foxx, Virginia [R]   NC-5
Coble, Howard [R]    NC-6
Hayes, Robin [R]     NC-8
Myrick, Sue [R]      NC-9
Fortenberry, Jeffrey [R]    NE-1
Terry, Lee [R]       NE-2
Smith, Adrian [R]    NE-3
Frelinghuysen, Rodney [R]   NJ-11
LoBiondo, Frank [R]  NJ-2
Saxton, H. [R]       NJ-3
Smith, Christopher [R]      NJ-4
Garrett, E. [R]      NJ-5
Ferguson, Michael [R]       NJ-7
Wilson, Heather [R]  NM-1
Pearce, Steven [R]   NM-2
Heller, Dean [R]     NV-2
Porter, Jon [R]      NV-3
Fossella, Vito [R]   NY-13
McHugh, John [R]     NY-23
Walsh, James [R]     NY-25
Reynolds, Thomas [R] NY-26
Kuhl, John [R]       NY-29
King, Peter [R]      NY-3
Chabot, Steven [R]   OH-1
Tiberi, Patrick [R]  OH-12
LaTourette, Steven [R]      OH-14
Pryce, Deborah [R]   OH-15
Regula, Ralph [R]    OH-16
Schmidt, Jean [R]    OH-2
Turner, Michael [R]  OH-3
Jordan, Jim [R]      OH-4
Hobson, David [R]    OH-7
Boehner, John [R]    OH-8
Sullivan, John [R]   OK-1
Lucas, Frank [R]     OK-3
Cole, Tom [R] OK-4
Fallin, Mary [R]     OK-5
Walden, Greg [R]     OR-2
Dent, Charles [R]    PA-15
Pitts, Joseph [R]    PA-16
Murphy, Tim [R]      PA-18
Platts, Todd [R]     PA-19
English, Philip [R]  PA-3
Gerlach, Jim [R]     PA-6
Shuster, William [R] PA-9
Brown, Henry [R]     SC-1
Wilson, Addison [R]  SC-2
Inglis, Bob [R]      SC-4
Davis, David [R]     TN-1
Wamp, Zach [R]       TN-3
Blackburn, Marsha [R]       TN-7
Gohmert, Louis [R]   TX-1
McCaul, Michael [R]  TX-10
Conaway, K. [R]      TX-11
Granger, Kay [R]     TX-12
Thornberry, William [R]     TX-13
Neugebauer, Randy [R]       TX-19
Poe, Ted [R]  TX-2
Smith, Lamar [R]     TX-21
Marchant, Kenny [R]  TX-24
Burgess, Michael [R] TX-26
Johnson, Samuel [R]  TX-3
Carter, John [R]     TX-31
Sessions, Peter [R]  TX-32
Hall, Ralph [R]      TX-4
Hensarling, Jeb [R]  TX-5
Barton, Joe [R]      TX-6
Culberson, John [R]  TX-7
Brady, Kevin [R]     TX-8
Cannon, Christopher [R]     UT-3
Wolf, Frank [R]      VA-10
Drake, Thelma [R]    VA-2
Forbes, James [R]    VA-4
Goode, Virgil [R]    VA-5
Goodlatte, Robert [R]       VA-6
Cantor, Eric [R]     VA-7
Hastings, Doc [R]    WA-4
McMorris Rodgers, Cathy [R] WA-5
Reichert, Dave [R]   WA-8
Ryan, Paul [R]       WI-1
Sensenbrenner, F. [R]       WI-5
Petri, Thomas [R]    WI-6
Capito, Shelley [R]  WV-2


Although these guys might be on the short-list:

Nay votes on HR 1955:

Nay	Flake, Jeff [R]	AZ-6
Nay	Rohrabacher, Dana [R]	CA-46
Nay	Duncan, John [R]	TN-2

----------


## GunnyFreedom

For my part, I picked Walter B Jones, but that was before I saw that he voted in favor of HR 1955.  So I'd change my vote in here to Flake; and given candidates outside of this list I'd pick Napolitano.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Look, I don't disagree. 
> 
> But the situation is this right now...
> 
> Democrats:   Personal Liberty,   Economic Tyranny. 
> 
> Republicans: Personal Tyranny, Economic Tyranny.
> 
> "One of these things is not like the other... "


I vehemently disagree that the Democrats favor personal liberty.  Democrats are in favor of gun control, banning religious speech, "hate speech" legislation, Patriot acts, FISA amendments, Homegrown Terrorism bills etc etc etc

The truth is more like:

Democrats:  Personal Tyranny, Economic Tyranny. 

Republicans: Personal Tyranny, Economic Tyranny.

"One of these things is exactly like the other... "

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> For my part, I picked Walter B Jones, but that was before I saw that he voted in favor of HR 1955.  So I'd change my vote in here to Flake; and given candidates outside of this list I'd pick Napolitano.


Jones has been coming around to our side pretty quick.  He might have changed his view on this since this vote of his.  He was, after all, the only sitting congressman to endorse Ron Paul during the primaries.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Jones has been coming around to our side pretty quick.  He might have changed his view on this since this vote of his.  He was, after all, the only sitting congressman to endorse Ron Paul during the primaries.


I will have to ask him, he is relatively near me, maybe I can help him campaign.  8-)
I do love watching people turn around on that stuff.  Waking up to PATRIOT Act etc.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Jesse Ventura.

Independent and libertarian minded, strong on the second amendment, and a 9/11 "truther".

I'd support him.

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Jesse Ventura.
> 
> Independent and libertarian minded, strong on the second amendment, and a 9/11 "truther".
> 
> I'd support him.


Strong on the 2nd amendment?  Maybe moderate...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Strong on the 2nd amendment?  Maybe moderate...


I notice that there is nothing on that site that is later than 2001.

From what I've heard and read from him lately, he seems to have had an epiphany on gun rights, along with all the rest of our natural rights.

A looming police state can do that to a person.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> i vehemently disagree that the democrats favor personal liberty.  *democrats are in favor of gun control, banning religious speech, "hate speech" legislation, patriot acts, fisa amendments, homegrown terrorism bills etc etc etc*
> 
> the truth is more like:
> 
> Democrats:  Personal tyranny, economic tyranny. 
> 
> Republicans: Personal tyranny, economic tyranny.
> 
> "one of these things is exactly like the other... "


+1776

----------

